# Any furs around south Georgia?



## DescendingKing (Aug 1, 2021)

Hoowdy! Just wondering if there are any other furs around here that might want to chat? x3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 10, 2022)

GeorgiaFurs – The Official Furry Community in the state of Georgia
					






					www.georgiafurs.com
				






			https://twitter.com/georgiafurs?lang=en
		










						Userpage of GeorgiaFurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Welcome furs!. . This FA page is dedicated to Georgia furs and those who love them.. . Said site can be found here at Georgia Furs(url). ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Georgia Furs
					

Georgia Furs. 81 likes. This is the user account for administering the Georgia Furs Facebook group




					www.facebook.com
				












						GeorgiaFurs Waiting Room
					

You can view and join @georgiafurs right away.




					t.me
				












						GeorgiaFurs Events and Announcements
					

You can view and join @georgiafursevents right away.




					t.me


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 11, 2022)

I live in Augusta, havent really seen any furries in my area.


----------

